# Another visitor to the booth



## banditj13 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi All - I had been looking for a fairly active community to help me out- most of the other forums are boring, and unattended!

Great community here!

Anyways - 
I am 22 years old, male, engaged, live alone, no pets (severe allergies)...
I am starting a new job in january as a network administrator for a small comminity hospital in central ohio... been in IT fulltime since I was 17 (yes, I still went to school)

Have been a sound technician for 2 or 3 churches for about 6 years - all small churchs (32 channel boards or smaller)
Recently started a media ministry at an assemblies of God church, which encompasses sound, lighting, computers, A/V, etc...

Let's see - ninjas, cubits.... can't think of what else 


Oh, and GO BUCKEYES!!!!!!!


----------



## avkid (Nov 17, 2007)

Welcome.

If there is one thing we're not, it's boring.


----------



## Logos (Nov 17, 2007)

Welcome aboard, If you've got a website lay it on us, we are all incurably nosy. Ask any questions you want (including how many carrots it takes to feed a wombat when measured in cubic cubits) we will attempt to answer your questions. 
We don't talk about rigging or pyro's.

I might start a Zombie fan group they appear to be unrepresented.


----------



## banditj13 (Nov 17, 2007)

so then, how many carrot does it take?

You can check out www.komputersnmore.com if you want - my old, old IT company I owned - I have since moved on, but the page is still there... a bit rundown - some link broken due to unneeded information... etc

I understand not talking pyros.. but why not rigging? - curious only


----------



## Logos (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't know how many carrots that's why I keep asking.
The rigging thing like pyro is an issue of liability and the fact that those on the booth who know rigging don't want some over enthusiatic person to misunderstand what they say and kill them selves.


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 18, 2007)

welcome to the booth

from another aussie


----------



## Van (Nov 18, 2007)

Ack ! The Aussie beat me to a new member! Welcome aboard. Ask what you want answer what you can and have fun. We're very active, if a little unstable, aroud here.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 18, 2007)

Double Ack Van! 
The old Aussie and his young sidekick both beat you to the new guy! 

Welcome to the booth!

Logos missed the other half of why the no rigging policy. Which is: You REALLY don't know who you are getting advice from here so why should you trust the advice you get to be safe. 

We are a very safety conscious community here. 


Stinking Buckies... we were so close to beating you. We made three mistakes in less than three minutes in the 3rd quarter that cost us the game. The game was MUCH closer than the final score. But, at least you aren't a Michigan fan. Bitter University of Washington fan vowing revenge someday...


----------



## avkid (Nov 18, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> Double Ack Van!
> The old Aussie and his young sidekick both beat you to the new guy!


I used to have an official greeter position here, until Dave changed to the new version of the software.


----------



## Logos (Nov 19, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> Double Ack Van!
> Stinking Buckies... we were so close to beating you. We made three mistakes in less than three minutes in the 3rd quarter that cost us the game. The game was MUCH closer than the final score. But, at least you aren't a Michigan fan. Bitter University of Washington fan vowing revenge someday...



So long as we're talking about sport does anyone care that Australia are currently beating the pants of Sri Lanka at Cricket.


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 19, 2007)

sri lanka is trying to forget they even play cricket


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 19, 2007)

Logos said:


> So long as we're talking about sport does anyone care that Australia are currently beating the pants of Sri Lanka at Cricket.



How do you put pants on a cricket and why would people from Sri Lanka want to remove those pants?


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 19, 2007)

what is that gaff, like your 200th australia crack?
im looking for dancing people and confetti but i see now, oh wait timezone diffirance i wil get it tomrrow some time


*i hope that makes sense, it's hot here 100degrees, in your scale*


----------



## Logos (Nov 19, 2007)

Well. Test cricket is of course the only team game in the world that takes five days to complete.
First of all the two Captains toss a coin and the one who wins decides whether he wants to go in or to stay out. The side that goes in sends two men out and they stay in until they are out this carries on until ten of the eleven men are out because one man can't stay in on his own. 
The side that wasn't in goes in to the field while they try to get the side that was in out.
Once the first team is out the other team goes in. Now getting the first team out might take up to two days.
Anyway this carries on until both teams have been in twice and all the men have been out. Then the side that makes the most runs wins, everybody has a beer and goes home.

Van: still can't send you a wombat but try this site. www.wombadilliac.com.au

This is the site of a woman who rescues Wombats and then reintroduces them to the wild.


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 19, 2007)

hey isn't that gaff in one of the pic's "taking it from the wild"


----------



## banditj13 (Nov 19, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> Stinking Buckies... we were so close to beating you. We made three mistakes in less than three minutes in the 3rd quarter that cost us the game. The game was MUCH closer than the final score. But, at least you aren't a Michigan fan. Bitter University of Washington fan vowing revenge someday...



But hey- the BCS rankings are a mess this year... so who knows what may turn out - I care very little for football, but care even less for the team up north!


Cricket is certainly interesting....


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 19, 2007)

Logos said:


> Van: still can't send you a wombat but try this site. www.wombadilliac.com.au This is the site of a woman who rescues Wombats and then reintroduces them to the wild.



Thanks for the website they do look delicious. Slow roasted on a hickory wood fire. Oh YEAH! 


Hughesie89 said:


> hey isn't that gaff in one of the pic's "taking it from the wild"



Uh... no... uh... I got mine at a pet store.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 19, 2007)

banditj13 said:


> But hey- the BCS rankings are a mess this year... so who knows what may turn out - I care very little for football, but care even less for the team up north!



"The team up north" is that sort of like saying the name of "The Scottish Play"? 

We played them in the 93 Rose Bowl and lost. My Dad had a cousin who got us great tickets. 50 yard line under the press box... an amazing view of the field. Problem was it was on the M!%*@#$n sideline. We had to listen to that song the whole game as the band was directly in front of us. When the game was over we had to wade down through 40 rows of Blue in full celebration mode to get out of the stadium. It was the moment that completely converted my wife to being a football fan. Not out of loyalty to our team but out of passionate hatred for "the team up north". We were on a hike in Hawaii a couple years ago as we were going through a dark swampy bamboo forest a couple came the other way. The woman was wearing one of those sickening blue and yellow shirts. We were passing each other on a narrow bridge with no rails. Afterward my wife said it was all she could do to refrain from pushing the woman into the swamp. It encouraged her next time to not hesitate as it would have been awesome to see the woman sitting in the mud asking why. And just say, "because of your shirt" and walk away.


----------



## Van (Nov 19, 2007)

Logos said:


> Van: still can't send you a wombat but try this site. www.wombadilliac.com.au.
> ........................................................................


 
Rats! thier Store is down for maintainance! Oh well I guees I'm gonna have to wait to oreder that t-shirt. Thanks for the link!

I'm with Gaff, I still don't see why somebody would want to watch a bunch of insects in pants dance around a field. I do have to respect the training the poor little buggers must go through.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 19, 2007)

Actually one time on a trip to Vancouver, Canada I sat in a park for close to an hour trying to figure out Cricket. You can see some distant similarity to baseball... I believe both games are historically related to "Rounders" somehow. In the end I left just as confused as when I arrived.


----------



## banditj13 (Nov 19, 2007)

"that team up north" is the best I can say about them - I have an older sister and brother in law that graduated from OSU, so I can't even hint on M*******


I'm with Gaff to... never did quite understand cricket... watched it live once in Canada as well...


----------



## Logos (Nov 19, 2007)

Whereas I also love baseball (I follow the Cleveland Indians when I can get games on Aus TV. I am about to go to satellite and have high hopes of next years world series at least.) but simply cannot understand your football code. 
I played Rugby and Australian Rules in School.

I have no idea why I picked on the Cleveland Indians. I was sort of following them before the Major League movies, in fact my interest in the Indians was why I watched the movies.

I have the ambition of watching an Indians game in Cleveland before I die. I also want to watch at least one game at Yankee Stadium.


----------



## banditj13 (Nov 19, 2007)

Logos - Know we are talking - The Indians are my team too!!!! Was sorely disappointed with them against Sox - especially after the way they took down the yanks

I tell you what - if/when you plan a trip up to the states - get ahold of me - I could put you up for a night or 2, and we could go up to the jake and watch the indians play a regular season game.

I wouldn't mind watching a game in yankee stadium once in my life either.....


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 19, 2007)

You better hurry because they are hard at work with plans to tear down Yankee Stadium II and build Yankee Stadium III. I'm a huge baseball fan but have no interest in going to Yankee Stadium. First of all I hate the Yankees, but more importantly it's not REALLY the "House that Ruth" built. It's a very different stadium than the Yankee Stadium of legendary times. 

You have to go to Fenway in Boston or Wrigley in Chicago to experience a truly legendary stadium. About 15 years ago we took a trip through Chicago. We rode the "L" to the game. Purchased tickets from a scalper on the way off the train... 10 rows back behind home plate! Got a Chicago style hot dog. I brought my portable radio with me and sat down to hear Harry Caray call the game. About half way through the game I got to hear him call a home run and even got to hear a "Cubs win". I was in baseball heaven for an afternoon. 

We have one of the nicest new modern stadiums here in Seattle. It is designed with many elements reminiscent of the glorious old stadiums while also having a retractable roof. But you've got to go to Fenway or Wrigley to experience the real ghosts of Baseball.


----------



## Logos (Nov 20, 2007)

Yeah, Wrigley has always been on my list, ever since The Blues Brothers.

I only got to see a few highlights of the games against the Sox and I had to stay up really late for that.

If I ver make it to Cleveland I'll let you know bandit. 

Seattle's on my list too Gafftaper so you never know.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 20, 2007)

Logos said:


> Seattle's on my list too Gafftaper so you never know.



I don't have Wrigley but I've got Archie Mcphee's!!


----------



## banditj13 (Nov 20, 2007)

yeah, fenway and wrigley both are classics of baseball.
been to both - and that is a true baseball experience!

never the less, I still think it would be neat to see the yanks play in their stadium, even though I would be cheering on the visiting team!


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 20, 2007)

Wow, finally you've all hit on something even I, an avid hater of all competitive sports, can comment on. 

8/8/88: The day Wrigley Field died. And I was living in Wrigleyville at the time, and campaigned profusely. Ironic, huh?


----------



## jwl868 (Nov 20, 2007)

Logos said:


> I have no idea why I picked on the Cleveland Indians. I was sort of following them before the Major League movies, in fact my interest in the Indians was why I watched the movies.



Tough team to pick - the Indians have been frustrating fans for decades. Jacobs Field is a great park, replacing the monster 80,000 capacity Municipal Stadium [Great history - Nap Lajoie and Larry Doby on one hand; nickel-beer night on the other.] . I went to a few games there that had a good crowd of 40,000 and the place was and looked half-empty. On the other hand, I remember watching a Yankees at Cleveland game on TV once and the place was sold out - that was a sight to behold.

If you ever get to Cleveland, take a drive down the pike to PNC Park in Pittsburgh - great new park, but the Pirates are just bad these days.

Joe


----------

